# Remington 1100 16 gauge



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

Does anyone know what one of these are worth?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

How old is it, and what condition?


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

I think it was made in 78 and it's in really nice condition 
For being so old no pitting or anything. I just took it
In on trade


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Does it have a vent rib barrel, or a plain barrel? I might be interested.


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

A plain barrel


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok, thanks. Would like to have one, but really only want one with a VR barrel. Good condition with a VR barrel, I would be interested in the $600-700 range. Not sure if that helps, just throwing it out there.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

I like to know myself I own a Winchester 97, Winchester 12, and a stevens 620. all I know $30 to 45 a box of shells!! mines oiled and put away!!!!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

30" 12 gauge with a vent rib is bringing any where from $400 to $600 depending on condition. I'd guess a plain barrel 28" 16 gauge would bring around $300 tops. 


Pops


----------

